# Mystery bag?



## Redlatios (Aug 2, 2013)

I made a trade with a guy at gamefaqs, and he gifted me a "mystery bag" item. you can hold it like if you are carrying a full bag, but does it have an actual use?


----------



## sproutrabbit (Aug 2, 2013)

you can hold it if you have a full bag?

it sounds like . . .
some kind of a glitch


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's just a rare accessory kind of deal. I've seen them left around a lot in JP dream towns, and when I've equipped them, nothing unique has happened.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 2, 2013)

sproutrabbit said:


> you can hold it if you have a full bag?
> 
> it sounds like . . .
> some kind of a glitch


no, it LOOKS like you are carrying a full bag


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 2, 2013)

I think it is a Christmas Item or something.. But I don't really know for sure.

EDIT: I did some research, and I found that the Mystery Bag is from a Christmas event. If you don't complete the event/chllenge/etc., then you keep the Mystery Bag, but it becomes a useless item, kind of like if you don't return a Lost Item.

Hope that made sense XP


----------



## Sena (Aug 2, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> I think it is a Christmas Item or something.. But I don't really know for sure.



Yeah, my guess is it's a Christmas item, meant to resemble Santa's present bag and the way he carries it. It's not a functional item, more like a held decoration.


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 16, 2014)

On Toy Day, Jingle gives you a magical bag that you carry around. He says that at dawn, the bag will lose its magic. If you don't give the bag back to him by the time that the day resets (6am the next day) then the bag loses its magic, hence the mystery bag is formed. I got one; you don't need to hack or glitch the game to get a mystery bag.
Hope I helped


----------

